# Spring 2021 Memory Lane Wants....



## catfish (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm bringing a full truck load. If there is something you want or need that I might have, please PM me. And I'll see if I have it. 

   Catfish


----------



## stezell (Apr 20, 2021)

Rollfast V700 tank in black. Just letting you know I don't have deep pockets just pockets with holes. Pic courtesy of Chris. 

Thank you sir, 
Sean


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2021)

stezell said:


> Rollfast V700 tank in black. Just letting you know I don't have deep pockets just pockets with holes. Pic courtesy of Chris.
> 
> Thank you sir,
> Sean
> ...



Sorry no extra tanks. I will tell you, it took me about three years to pair up the bike in this photo with the table that is on it. This is one of six of these that I have owned.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 20, 2021)

An original (well patina'd) EA crossbar button.  (Doesn't have to work)..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2021)

Still looking for a single Eagle aluminum wheel or clincher.  Also any other aluminum 28" clinchers Ed?  Also any period John Deere bicycle literature.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry. Sold those alum rims a long time ago.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 21, 2021)

I need a killer bike lock, the type with the long loop that fits into a frame mounted bracket. 1930s era with key, brass. Anybody?


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 21, 2021)

Looking for original Silverkings and Hawthorne duralium literature and advertising!


----------



## kccomet (Apr 26, 2021)

how about a hetchins or early bianchi


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 26, 2021)

One of these please.


----------



## SLM (Apr 27, 2021)

I can bring some of these if anyone is interested ?  Schwinn DX / Panther / Hollywood’s / Raleigh Tourists ... PM if you are interested. 
sandy


----------



## SLM (Apr 27, 2021)

I can bring some of these if anyone is interested ?  Schwinn DX / Panther / Hollywood’s / Raleigh Tourists ... PM if you are interested.
sandy


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 28, 2021)

You got any Hussey stems?


----------



## SLM (Apr 29, 2021)

what do they look like ? Maybe or what bike manufacturer used them..


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 30, 2021)

Someone should bring one of these, for some after hour grilling.

also, I’m looking for a late Ranger sans the tank (no tall frames though).


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 30, 2021)

SLM said:


> what do they look like ? Maybe or what bike manufacturer used them..



Consolidated Mfg used them as well as a few other teens brands


----------



## John G04 (May 2, 2021)

Sliding rail seat clamps with good rideable teeth, seems they are all worn out and only 1 out 5 have good teeth


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 2, 2021)

This badge, if you have it and are interested in selling please let me know.


----------



## bashton (May 3, 2021)

Looking for an original paint White Stardust and as always, non Schwinn original paint and N.O.S. Muscle Bikes.

Bashton


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2021)

WANTED: Aluminum Delta Torpedo Hornlite | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Yup. Looking for one of these badboys to help complete my Imperial project. PLEASE message me privately with anything you might have including leads on one. ANY condition considered. Thanks in advance for the help. Mike




					thecabe.com


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 3, 2021)

Anybody bringing or have any Schwinn 7884 handlebars?   Mostly off Heavy Duti but others also.   Thanks!


----------



## ratrodz (May 3, 2021)

Looking for silverking tricycle wheels and tires and small seat post


----------



## John G04 (May 3, 2021)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Anybody bringing or have any Schwinn 7884 handlebars?   Mostly off Heavy Duti but others also.   Thanks!




Pics of what you are looking for? I have a bunch of bars i’m bringing for cheap but not sure what there model numbers are


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 3, 2021)

Hi    They are a cruiser bar and are usually stamped in the area where the stem attaches which is the best way to find them.  There are SO many that are close but here is what they look like. Thanks


----------



## rfeagleye (May 3, 2021)

I could use one pedal like this one, made by Excel, has XL stamped on the end. I need one that is NOS to make a set. Either side would be fine, although the one I have is a right side pedal. Thanks!


----------



## kshimp41 (May 3, 2021)

Demorest headbadge.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 4, 2021)

Can't make the swap, but if anyone comes back with a set of men's blackout pedals with wood blocks. Just a set for a rider, more wear, the better Lol. Can't wait to see what gets posted when everyone returns !


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2021)

You can search my stuff in the Wanted section but here are a few:
12” Silver King Tricycle

Late teens/early 20s Excelsior Henderson Motorbike

Zephyr or 400 badge for a Colson Zephyr tricycle

Arctic Ice Cream tray with polar bear

Any deco tricycles or wagons

Delta Gangway (like on Aerocycle) and two Delta handle bar buttons for same

Red block Torrington 10s repo ok--the good ones not missing the letter

Clay coke bottle grips

Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Indian401 (Sep 1, 2021)

1817cent said:


> An original (well patina'd) EA crossbar button.  (Doesn't have to work)..


















I hit the send button too soon…$285 ea


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 1, 2021)

Those are well patina'd but are not crossbar buttons.  Thanks anyway...


----------

